# Would this work?



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

No that is not a show lead. A show lead will cost you about $5. You need something like this:
Mediumweight Braided Loop Lead Three-eighths inch - Cherrybrook


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

See if you could borrow one from someone, if you don't feel like ordering one. You can also find them at AKC All Breed shows. I bought both of mine at shows. There is a show coming up in Lake Elmo in a few weeks.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks I didnyt think it would work just hoping I could use it for hunt and show save a little money but I guess I will just order the other one I was looking at.
Martingale Show Lead - Large 12" | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Dog Supplies | KVsupply.com

What colour would you recommend. I was thinking tan but maybe I should go with brown the one I posted in the link doesnt come in brown but the one K-9 design posted up does.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I like either black, white or tan. Don't do brown.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I've been told that the martingale type are OK for puppies but to get a regular choke for older puppies and adults. I tried the martingale and cloth and my dog does much better on the hex-snake type chain choke and a nylon cord for me. See if you can borrow one from a friend/breeder and buy one that you like at the show.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

No vendors at this show so I cant do that wish I could see them first. I was looking at the choke collar and leash set up I really like this little gold choker I saw. Maybe I will go that route when he is bogger tho so I dont waste money. I will order the show lead in tan for now. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

